# Tinderbox manual



## menace (Mar 24, 2010)

Where could I find any good tinderbox manual, with all custom feature as options for ports (make env), custom make.conf for jails and others.

Is anybody knows good manual for tinderbox feature?


----------



## ckester (Mar 24, 2010)

Have you seen the README?

If you need help on something that's not explained there, you can use the mailing list.


----------



## menace (Mar 24, 2010)

ckester said:
			
		

> Have you seen the README?


Yes, of course. README have very small info, only for basic configuration to build own package repository.



> If you need help on something that's not explained there, you can use the mailing list.



Thanks, I try ), but would like to see full manual (


----------



## ckester (Mar 24, 2010)

As far as I know, no such manual exists.  Perhaps someone will see this thread and be inspired to write one.


----------

